# How much do you spend at Amazon?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Okay I don't really want to know, but I was looking at the Amazon Prime Rewards Visa Signature Card, which pays:


5% back at Amazon/Whole Foods
2% back at restaurants, gas stations and drug stores
1% back on all other purchases
$70 Amazon gift card upon approval

My primary card pays 1.5% cash back on everything. Unsure how much cash back from Amazon purchases I might be leaving on the table (3.5%), I started poking around and found this handy report generator:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/b2b/reports​
I selected _Orders and Shipments_ for the Report Type and ran it for the last 5 years to get a good average.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Entirely too much. So much that I'm not even going to say.

I do have the amazon card, and use it only for amazon (and also when traveling internationally as it doesn't incur any international transaction fees). The purchases from the holiday season alone netted us about $150 worth of rewards.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I've looked at the card and can't really bring myself to pull the trigger on it despite the 5% cash back at Amazon. I have enough cards as it is. They all serve a purpose and I use certain cards for certain things. The amount I spend plus the fact that my daily drive card gets 1.5%, and with Discover getting 5% cash back for a quarter of the year makes it hard to justify for myself. Besides, I don't think Chase will approve me for any additional cards at the moment.

The report function is interesting though. Didn't know you could do that.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

American Express Blue Cash preferred gives 3% on gas and 6% on groceries. The $95 annual fee more than pays for itself. Fidelity card gives me flat 2% on everything else.

I buy way too much on Amazon.

And those two cards are only in use when I'm not fulfilling a sign up bonus for a new card which is almost always!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> ...Fidelity card gives me flat 2% on everything else.


I used to have one of these, but the bank they used had a website that was _turrible_ to navigate. What bank are they using now?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@pennstater2005 does the 6% work at Walmart for groceries? I know there are a few that don't code Walmart as a grocery store.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You mean Fidelity? I just had to sign up for a Fidelity cash management account for the money to deposit to. Never used them for banking. Once I hit 2500 points it's $50 automatically deposited.

But yeah, for banking it looks tedious.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

daniel3507 said:


> @pennstater2005 does the 6% work at Walmart for groceries? I know there are a few that don't code Walmart as a grocery store.


I don't believe they do. I shop mostly at Aldi and it does.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> You mean Fidelity? I just had to sign up for a Fidelity cash management account for the money to deposit to. Never used them for banking. Once I hit 2500 points it's $50 automatically deposited.
> 
> But yeah, for banking it looks tedious.


No, sorry I meant whatever bank is handling the credit card. It looks like the Fidelity Rewards card is issued through Elan Financial Services/U.S. Bank. Fidelity is just the rewards partner - similar to Amazon on this Chase card.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean Fidelity? I just had to sign up for a Fidelity cash management account for the money to deposit to. Never used them for banking. Once I hit 2500 points it's $50 automatically deposited.
> ...


Gotcha. Elan rings a bell but I only ever deal with Fidelity. It's a hands off card. Never any issues.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I've been a member since 2000 by my reporting only goes back to 2006. Nevertheless, from 2006 to today, the report shows I've spent more than I earned during my third year of working at the airlines. :evil: I'm guessing that many here can relate.

Interestingly, the card's perks aren't as good if one's account isn't 'Optimus' Prime level. But as far as cards go, I use a Privacy.com card at places like Amazon, my cable company, my mobile provider, etc. so as to protect my real card.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I don't spend anything at Amazon. My wife on the other hand... I am sure it adds up.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've been ordering more online lately from Walmart as well. Pretty easy to hit that $35 spend for free shipping. I haven't been in Walmart now for about 8 months. It's been glorious.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I also use the pick up in store for free shipping. I'll bet there's a Walmart along one of your daily travels  
That includes grocery or other WMT properties.


pennstater2005 said:


> I've been ordering more online lately from Walmart as well. Pretty easy to hit that $35 spend for free shipping. I haven't been in Walmart now for about 8 months. It's been glorious.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We do the Walmart grocery pickup. It's great not having to get the kids out of the car.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Smokindog said:


> I also use the pick up in store for free shipping. I'll bet there's a Walmart along one of your daily travels
> That includes grocery or other WMT properties.
> 
> 
> ...


No, I mean I have it shipped to the house. I don't go in Walmart anymore, ever!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would get the card if a Whole Foods was closer. Amazon is amazing for hobbie stuff. Only thing I can't buy is fishing bait.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> ...Amazon is amazing for hobbie stuff. Only thing I can't buy is fishing bait.


Agree. I think Walmart and others are getting pretty competitive on price, shipping, etc. but I find it difficult to beat the variety of products I can source through Amazon. I think they won the battle when they figured out how to make me nearly always check there first.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Can't tell if you're being sarcastic or missed my point. I understand you meant ship to your house, I was pointing out another option.

When you check out at Walmart.com, regardless of how much you purchase, most items will ship FREE to a local store for pickup and many of them also include a DISCOUNT if you choose "ship to store". The store can be any Walmart "property" including their Neighborhood Markets.



 pennstater2005 said:


> Smokindog said:
> 
> 
> > I also use the pick up in store for free shipping. I'll bet there's a Walmart along one of your daily travels
> ...


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

And Amazon is counting on taking advantage of that "habit". I often get better prices elsewhere!



Ware said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Amazon is amazing for hobbie stuff. Only thing I can't buy is fishing bait.
> ...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Smokindog said:


> Can't tell if you're being sarcastic or missed my point. I understand you meant ship to your house, I was pointing out another option.
> 
> When you check out at Walmart.com, regardless of how much you purchase, most items will ship FREE to a local store for pickup and many of them also include a DISCOUNT if you choose "ship to store". The store can be any Walmart "property" including their Neighborhood Markets.
> 
> ...


Missed your point. The whole point of my online ordering now through Walmart is to not go in the store. I know it's an option and the discount they offer is usually tiny.

We've had groceries delivered from Aldi through Instacart and it was good. Expensive though with a tip that is generally recommended.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I like using the Walmart Neighborhood Market for delivery. They're typically not that busy and no worries about items out in the weather and/or porch pirates! Seems like Amazon is now copying that with their "lockers" 

Options are great!



pennstater2005 said:


> Smokindog said:
> 
> 
> > Can't tell if you're being sarcastic or missed my point. I understand you meant ship to your house, I was pointing out another option.
> ...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Smokindog said:


> ...no worries about items out in the weather and/or porch pirates!


Amazon is trying to solve those problems too. :lol:


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Ya, that's not happening for me. Chamberlain MyQ is sending me emails daily to allow others access to my garage doors. 
Why not just put a key under the mat? What could go wrong? 



Ware said:


> Smokindog said:
> 
> 
> > ...no worries about items out in the weather and/or porch pirates!
> ...


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

@pennstater2005 , how have you found the prices WalMart v Amazon?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Dico112lr4 said:


> @pennstater2005 , how have you found the prices WalMart v Amazon?


Mostly comparative. Toilet paper, coffee, diapers, wipes, laundry soap, etc..all from Walmart. Other types of items I just price compare.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

@Dico112lr4 
@pennstater2005

Last Fall when we had the Army worm attack here in the DFW area I got my Bifen I/T cheaper via Walmart.com than anyplace else


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 , how have you found the prices WalMart v Amazon?
> ...


This has been my experience. Walmart HQ is here in my back yard, so I try to compare prices when I have time. I've found that it really depends on the item I'm buying.


----------

